# 7 or 8 string guitar kit websites?



## Jacobine (Apr 28, 2011)

i was on target.com and i was just screwing around and stuff and i was looking at their selection of guitars and i noticed they had kits to build your own guitar and so i looked it up on google and there are some cool body shapes and designs.

But i want an 8 string guitar. i wanna buy one as my next guitar and i couldnt find any and i was wondering if anyone knew a place where i could get a kit just to have something to do around the house in my free time just to dick around nothing serious for right now maybe next time ill make my own from scratch. but yeah i wanna find a kit for an 8 or 7 string guitar. 

thanks for reading i hope you guys can help


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 28, 2011)

Kits for 7s and 8s don't exist.


----------



## steve1 (Apr 28, 2011)

i guess warmoth is the closest you can get to a kit. but that isn't going to be cheap.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

case closed...

you could make your own kit... err... build one...


----------



## Jacobine (Apr 28, 2011)

so no one at all has made an ERG kit for legit market EVER?!


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 28, 2011)

Look at how many players use 6's, then take that and find out how many of those 6 players built kits. Then consider how many less players play 7s, then again 8s, and apply the same percentage to kit builders... You will find this number gets small very quick. 

Say 5% of 6 string players build kits. Maybe 1% of guitarists play 7s (that is too high by far), so that is 5% or 1% that might build a 7 kit. Say 8s are probably 1/100th of 7s in terms of total play.... And on. This is like saying for every 2000 guitarists, 1 will build a 7 string kit, and as mentioned 1% of players getting 7s is far too high. 

The thing about SS.org is it is a micro community that can lead you to believe 7s and 8s are much more prominent than they are. Don't let that degrade them though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 28, 2011)

Jacobine said:


> so no one at all has made an ERG kit for legit market EVER?!



It would be marketing a niche to a niche.


----------



## Jacobine (Apr 28, 2011)

true true. but still maybe someday someone with a saturday's afternoon free would make this market just for fun. i just need something to do


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

There was a man on ebay named Michael Green. He used to build neck thru 7 string kits but went out of business for lack thereof...


----------



## Jacobine (Apr 28, 2011)

what about just a neck no body


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

that can be done...


----------



## Jacobine (Apr 28, 2011)

where could i acquire one?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

The name slips my mind at the moment but I used to see their ads on here alot. Max?


----------



## astm (Apr 28, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It would be marketing a niche to a niche.


NEGOCIATION


sorry, had to do it.


----------



## Jacobine (Apr 28, 2011)

are they cheap?


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 28, 2011)

Carvin sells 7 string neck through blanks if you are looking for 25.5" scale. You can option them out too and get SS frets and such if you call in, or at least I am pretty sure.


----------



## Jacobine (Apr 28, 2011)

any 8 string necks maybe with longer scale


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

Well any custom builder can build you a neck, no? Part of building a guitar. Are you looking for a neck to fit a specific guitar?


----------



## Jacobine (Apr 28, 2011)

no i just want either a spare shecter 8 or agile 28.625" scale 8 string neck
and i was going to build the body around it. i just dont want to mes up with the fret spacing. thats the only thing im worried about

and i kinda want the neck cheap.


----------



## jcgss77 (Apr 28, 2011)

These guys make necks, and I know a luthier that gives them cred- soulmateguitars <-----link!!

They do cost, but you can get what you want.


----------



## Jacobine (Apr 29, 2011)

anywhere else?


----------



## sk3ks1s (Apr 29, 2011)

Some people have had luck getting a B-Stock neck from Kurt @ Rondo Music.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 29, 2011)

sk3ks1s said:


> Some people have had luck getting a B-Stock neck from Kurt @ Rondo Music.


 haha i contacte dhim abotu sendin a agile neck to me but never got an email back i was gonna do this originally i might just go for soulmate  thats what id do!


----------



## Jacobine (Apr 29, 2011)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> haha i contacte dhim abotu sendin a agile neck to me but never got an email back i was gonna do this originally i might just go for soulmate  thats what id do!


 

Soulmate?


----------



## Explorer (Apr 29, 2011)

@ the OP: I'm curious... have you done a websearch for the kinds of things you're hoping to find? That was how I found out about Warmoth.

Be sure to post the things which you've uncovered yourself, so that others can benefit from your interest in this....


----------



## Jacobine (Apr 29, 2011)

all i relly found was on google and i searched for the kits and got nothing

searched google, google shopping, google images, ebay, for an 8 string guitar neck in general and the schecter and/or agile necks

nothing but ads for the ibanez 8 string guitar

i havent really found anything thats why i turned here is because i couldnt find anything on the interwebz

is there any other fields i should look into to maybe try and find it?


----------



## wolfsd (Jun 17, 2013)

ELECTRIC GUITAR KIT- string -STYLE - Guitar bodies and kits from BYOGuitar


----------



## eddiewarlock (Jun 17, 2013)

i saw 7 string kits in ebay...


----------



## eddiewarlock (Jun 17, 2013)

7 string guitar kit | eBay


----------



## codycarter (Oct 31, 2013)

Bargainmusician.com has 2 kits


----------

